# Cayman Entertainment - Barefoot / Andrew Bacon / Lammie



## TomCayman (Oct 16, 2007)

In answer to frequent requests on "what dates is Barefoot/Andrew/Lammie" playing at The Reef, we've posted up a new page with the schedule on a calendar through April 2008, up on our Blog today, Oct 16th.

This is a plug for entertainment at The Reef, but as many know, two of these guys are ex-Morritts entertainers with a big following, and just want to get the word out.

Oh, the blog address is in my signature.


----------



## escargot (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Tom !   See you in December !


----------

